# iWeb - IE compatibility



## span (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi, I created a website in iWeb, which contains several png images. Now everything looks great in Firefox (Mac OS, PC), Safari. But when I load the page in MS xplorer on a PC, the images appear for a second and then disappear! Pleas help, I have no Idea what's causing this... Thanks!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 11, 2009)

What version of Windows?  2000?  XP?  Vista?  7 beta?

What version of IE?  4?  5?  6?  7?  8 beta?


----------



## span (Jan 11, 2009)

XP SP3, IE7. Actually I resolved the issue by replacin all .png images by .jpg versions. Explorer is such a piece of crap... Thanks for you effort, though!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 11, 2009)

For IE 6 and below, transparent PNGs are not supported (which there is a JavaScript fix for)... I know that's not related exactly to your problem, but IE's support of PNG files has always been flaky, at best.

Glad to hear you've got the problem sorted, though!


----------

